# Key Post: Buying or Moving Garden Sheds



## sueellen (26 Apr 2004)

I’m planning on getting a wooden garden shed.  I’ve looked at the ones from Kelly Garden Sheds and they appear ok.  Has anyone purchased from this company before?  Did you find them reliable and were there any problems?

Does anyone have any recommendations?  I’m living in Dublin 15.

Thanks


----------



## heinbloed (26 Apr 2004)

*shed*

Make sure you get information on the preservatives , any shed will sooner or later collapse an than you will have to pay to get rid of it - hazardous waste is what treated timber is called nowadays.
If the treated timber is o.k. to get into contact with food than you are on the safer side.Any thing that is not suitable for (prolonged)skin contact is hazardous.Any reputable dealer will have the material safety data sheets available,it's a legal obligation.


----------



## sueellen (26 Apr 2004)

*Re: Garden Shed*

*Other posts* 

*richus maximus
Unregistered User
garden sheds*

Anyone got a good deal on a shed recently? North Dublin preferably 

*sueellen
Moderator
Re: garden sheds*

Used these people myself and would recommend them highly  www.abwood.ie 

These people have also been recommended by others Kelly's Garden Sheds

Unfortunately neither appear to be North Dublin. 

*Sparky
Unregistered User
Yesterday's business post article ref*

www.supersheds.com


----------



## navanwoman (27 Apr 2004)

*> Garden Shed*

I cant recommend as I have just been doing a little shoppiog around but haven't purchased.

I cam across the following who seem cheaper than the others recommended

A crowd in Donnybrook (sheds on display over DC Exhausts in D'Brook) from 335 Euros tel 1800 612187

Navanwoman


----------



## sueellen (27 Apr 2004)

*Re: Garden Shed*

Navanwoman,

*Kelly's Garden Sheds* info

Kelly's are based in Glenealy, Co. Wicklow. Agents in Dublin deliver our products all over the country.

Display and Sales open 7 days.

Telephone : (01) 2693234 or *FREEPHONE 1800 612 187* 

*Ever Ready Centre
Over DC Exhausts*Donnybrook, Dublin 4. Also (01) 6265898.
Opening hours : 10.00 - 5.00 Mon - Sat. 2.00 - 5.00 Sunday

Head Office & Factory Glenealy, Co. Wicklow.
Telephone : (0404) 44653 & 44654
Fax : (0404) 44838
Opening Hours : Monday - Friday 9.00 - 5.00


----------



## cg (27 Apr 2004)

*Garden Shed*

Thanks for the replies.  Much appreciated.


----------



## emma (27 Apr 2004)

*Garden Sheds*

I recently purchased a garden shed from Abwood in Wicklow.  It was EUR340.00 for 6*6 and they delivered 2 days after I phoned and put it together for me in about 25 mins.


----------



## herb (28 Apr 2004)

*Garden sheds*

B&Q sheds for the cheaper option...


----------



## sueellen (27 Jun 2004)

*Re: >>Garden Sheds*

*Unregistered wrote elsewhere*

The self assembly Yardmaster galvanised metal sheds sold by the likes of Argos are good value in my view and low/no maintenance to boot.

www.yardmaster.co.uk


----------



## fatherdougalmaguire (29 Jun 2004)

*Re: >>Garden Sheds*

Hi,
I'm a dumbass. What's the difference between an 8x6 and a 6x8? Is it just the location of the door (door on 6' face as opposed to 8' face) and number of windows?

In the same breath, can anyone recommend a shed supplier around south/west Dublin? Just so we can plan a mission for this weekend. Alternatively, if anyone knows somewhere down in Kerry that would deliver to Dublin, we'd consider them too as we'll be down that way in the coming weeks.


----------



## sueellen (30 Jun 2004)

*Re: >>Garden Sheds*

Father Dougal,

Abwood used to do the garden sheds in the same complex as Johnstown Conservatories and if my memory serves me well they are still there which should be near to you?

Sorry I can't help you out on the 6x8 or 8x6 :rolleyes


----------



## fatherdougalmaguire (30 Jun 2004)

*Re: >>Garden Sheds*

Thanks sueellen. Forgot about Johnstown. We'll take a trip down their at the weekend. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Tom (2 Jul 2004)

*Atlantic*

Can't remember the name but theres a helpful chap outside Atalantic homecare in Stillorgan.Hes got a good selection on display. I picked one 8 X 6 for 335 and they delivered and installed it in a few days.


----------



## fatherdougalmaguire (2 Jul 2004)

*Re: Atlantic*

Thanks Tom. I'll add that to the list. [broken link removed] is what we saw last weekend and is the current favourite. It's 6.5 x 6.5 for €312 (B&Q).


----------



## yello (2 Jul 2004)

*B&Q*

Hi Dougal,


Does that price include installation?   Also, which B&Q store did u see that in, (I can't seem to find it on their site).

Thanks


----------



## fatherdougalmaguire (2 Jul 2004)

*Re: B&Q*

Here's the [broken link removed] complete with info. TBH I didn't think about delivery/installation. I would assume it would at least include delivery. It does say "Supplied with all necessary parts for assembly" which would suggest a DIY install.


----------



## sueellen (2 Oct 2004)

*Re: >>Garden Sheds*

*Some other posts*

*Donna
Unregistered User
Where to buy garden shed?*

Need a small wooden garden shed for small suburban garden. Can anyone recommend some place in the North east- say 30 mile radius of Navan to purchase same?

Would prefer not to do any assembling as I`m not a DIYer so some place that could deliver and assemble same would be appreciated. 

Would like an indication of price too, if possible.

Donna

*claddagh71
Registered User
Re: Where to buy garden shed?*

Donna, 

I will be biased here and recommend 'Watters garden sheds' just outside of Ardee, Co. Louth.....am from that neck of the woods originally! 

[broken link removed]

They deliver within a large radius - I live in Dublin now and they have delivered to a large number of houses in my area alone! In fact, if you are familiar with the Texaco station on the N4 beside the Foxhunter just before Lucan, they display a selection of their sheds there behind the forecourt. Otherwise, they have a massive display in Ardee - head out the N52 towards Dundalk, take the first turn right towards Stabannan and they're about 2 miles out...very well signposted.

I got mine a couple of years ago - I think it was around the E250 mark and they installed it for me. All I had to do was throw down a couple of paving slabs to make a level base in the garden. 

Would highly recommend them!

C71

*Coyote
Posts: 27
Second that!*

Hi, I also got a shed from Watters - a little more expensive than other places I rang but the shed is a really top quality one, the guys were very reliable, quick and efficient. They delivered to me in Dublin no problem. 

*Donna
Unregistered User
Thanks very much,folks!*

Am off to Watters then!

Donna


----------



## sueellen (2 Oct 2004)

*Re: >>Garden Sheds*

*Some other posts*

*db2admin
Registered User
Moving a shed*

Hi, I need to move my garden shed from one side of the garden to the other. Has anyone else done this and if so is it easy to do or is it best to get the professionals in. I don't think that it would be too heavy, given enough bodies to lift it, but I would be worried that it would stress the door and roof.
Thanks 

*legend99
Very frequent poster*

Could you brace the inside first...i.e. maybe run 2 supports from one wall to the other to holds the shape? 

*Hamlet
Unregistered User
Sheds*

I successfully moved our 12 x 8 wooden shed singlehandedly at the start of the summer.

The shed was up on blocks to begin with. After emptying the shed I jacked it up a bit more and rolled it across the garden using three empty bear barrels (borrowed from a building site) and a long plank of 4x2 wood. 

Under the shed there are two supports running the length of the shed, these rolled nicely over the barrels, once one barrel pops out of the end move it to the front, and so on. Turning the shed was a bit of a bugger, this is where the 4x2 came in. I had laid a concrete slab where I wanted the shed to finish. I 'reversed' the shed into position and rolled it off. 

I could not believe how easy it came together, in fact I was longer putting everything back in to the shed than moving it. 

Hamlet 


*Unregistered User
Sheds*

Did something similar by gradually shifting the (wooden) shed using some planks as runners - however it did take a few people most of the day to gradually move it from one corner of the garden to another. The point about bracing the shed to prevent any damage through shearing is a good one above! 

*brendan
Unregistered User
Sheds*

Never thought of that!

I took mine apart. It is not very difficult. The shed is only together with about 16-20 nails in general. Take off any peripheral wood bits first and then take off the felt from roof (must be replaced). Hammer out the nails of the front part and it should pop out. Then take roof off - I managed to hold weight of roof as I lowered it down, then take apart. Then the back and then you need to get help to hold one of the 2 remaining sides.
Reverse to rebuild. It took me about 3 hours and the shed is perfect. 
The felt cost about 12euro and felt pins about 3euro.
Otherwise if in Dublin go up to Atlantic in Sandyford and ask the guy who works for Ballymore sheds and he will tell you how to do it. 

*Spacer
Unregistered User*

The pops-in-law did something similar to the earlier post. 

Not sure what bear barrels are but what he used was three poles (about 4 inches in diameter) and two long planks. 

He placed the poles about two/three feet apart and laid the first plank across the top of them. He jacked up the shed, removed the supports and gently lowered the shed onto the plank. He was then able to push the shed/plank over the rolling poles. When the first pole was exposed at his feet, he had someone else move it to the front of the queue and the process continued. 

The second plank was needed for when the shed would have moved so far along the first that it was in danger of coming off the end. 

With this method, it's surprisingly easy to steer the shed into its eventual position. With help, he moved his (admittedly small) shed in about 40 minutes. For bigger sheds, you'd probably need more poles, muscle etc.


----------



## sueellen (25 Jan 2005)

*Some other posts*

*ABYR
Registered User
Garden Shed*

Anyone recommend a place to buy a decent Garden Shed. One of those wooden ones with the windows at the sides.
At a cheap enough price!> 

*cullenswood
Frequent poster
Re: Garden Shed*

Abwood is where I recently bought mine. Seem top quality and delivered it within 24 hours! 

*Once Bitten
Registered User
Garden Shed*

Forget timber !

Too low (stand in to one and see how much area you have to actually stand up - just down the centre aisle)

Too small

Too hard to maintain pristine.

Go for one of the PVC/Steel varieties. Just did it (15 x9) and wouldn't go back. 

*ClubMan
Administrator
Re: Garden Shed*

Would definitely recommend the likes of Yardmaster (available in Argos) over wooden alternatives. 

*Maceface
Frequent poster
Go Wood*en

I think the wooden sheds look a lot nicer. To be the metal ones makes your garden look like a garage. 

I would recommend Kelly Sheds, and they have resellers everywhere (I got mine in Johnstown Garden Center). They all should charge the standard Kelly prices, so should be no problem. Mine is about 7x5 and the delux version. Cost about 500.

Another place I heard is good (and cheap) is the place called ABS(something like that). Its on the Naas road near the red cow roundabout (Naas side heading into town). 

*ClubMan
Administrator
Re: Go Wooden*

I think the wooden sheds look a lot nicer.

See how nice they look in 10 years or each time you're faced with painting them with preservative!  

*legend99
Very frequent poster*

What have people done in the past for flooring with the Yardmaster sheds??? 

*jenolan
Registered User
Where to get cheap shed*

The cheapsest place you'll get is B&Q, they are literally half the price of everywhere else. Now I kno wyou get what you pay for but if you're starting off and just need somewhere to stick the lawnmower etc they're fine.

Abwood sheds are a much better quality but you do pay for it 

*sueellen
Moderator
Re: Garden Shed*

"What have people done in the past for flooring with the Yardmaster sheds??? "

We just have ours on paving slabs but like all sheds it is damp. 

*askew70
Registered User
Re: Garden Shed*

We have a wooden shed which we bought from The Shed Man on Kilakee Road in Dublin (contact details are here: [broken link removed]). They did a good job of installing it too. Five years later, it is still in excellent condition with no sign of dampness (we went for one with an internal lining - it cost a little more, from what I can remember, but it was well worth it). Our shed is laid on concrete blocks, so it is a few inches away from the wet soil/ground underneath. The Shed Man have quite a few sheds on display, so you can actually walk into them to see if the size suits you. In the range that we chose from, they offered an extra height one too, for those that need it (we didn't, we are both shortarses!).

We painted the shed (used a wood primer first, followed by good quality oil-based finish), rather than varnish it - the paint is now starting to peel a little, in places, but it won't need repainting for another year at least. 

One thing to bear in mind, when choosing between a wooden shed and alternatives, is whether you can fit shelves within it. The wooden supports in our shed are robust enough to allow metal shelf brackets to be easily attached. I have seen some wooden sheds, though, that don't look robust enough to take shelves. I haven't been inside a metal shed, so I don't know whether they can easily take shelves. 

*geegee
Local user*

The problem with metal sheds is condensation. If your looking for soggy boxes and a free shower every time you go in then go for one - been there etc etc...

GG


----------



## Lemurz (26 Jan 2005)

*Garden Shed*

Looking to get a decent garden shed, 8*10, 10*10, or 12*10. 

Last one I purchased was a DIY metal 8'*10' Yardmaster, but it leaks when it rains and it always very damp.

Anyone got any recommendation for a quality shed thats dry and its relevant price?


----------



## heinbloed1 (26 Jan 2005)

*damp shed*

Hi Lemurz!
I'm afraid that it will be a problem to find a "dry"garden shed.The problem is the climate.During daytime when the shed is in use (opening the door) the water content of the air is higher than during night time when it is cold.
So damp air will enter the shed and set there at cold surfaces during night time.Since there is no regular aerating the moisture will accumulate.This could be overcome only by heating and ventilation .The best way to get rid of unwanted moisture is to exchange the air during the night when it is cold/containing less water than during daytime.A cheaper -than- heating method would be to build in an automatic fan that exchanges the air during night.You can get them for around €20.- in the DIY shop.Plus a timer for €10.- and cable and  labour. 

_Edited by sueellen to make minor correction_


----------



## sueellen (21 Mar 2005)

*Some other posts*

*alandd
Registered User
Steel garage/Garden Sheds*

Hi,
Can anyone recommend anyone who sells steel garden sheds or garages?.
Any help would be great

Thanks
Alan 

*Lemurz
Frequent poster
Re: Steel garage/Garden Sheds*

I purchased a Yardmaster (8'x10') two years ago. It took 2 days to assemble. The quality isn't great, it leaks when it rains and the dampness is terrible! On the plus side it doesn't rust or need to be painted.

Got mine from Family Album as it was cheaper than Argos. (Tip! - FA give 20% off your first order if your a new customer)

*alandd
Registered User
Re: Steel garage/Garden Sheds*

Thanks,
But i'm thinking about larger sheds, i.e garage or workshop

Any info would be great

Thanks again
AD 

*EAMONN66
Frequent poster
Re: Steel garage/Garden Sheds*

www.shanettesheds.com/
prices are dear for smaller garages but get rapidlycheaper as the size increases 

*patspost
Registered User
Re: Steel garage/Garden Sheds*

There is a crowd called Shanette, maybe misspelling they are on the Tullamore Rd just outside Kilbeggan. Don't know if they are anygood, but htey are there a good while. They have some fairly decent size sheds.

Pat 

*ClubMan
Administrator
Re: Steel garage/Garden Sheds*

I got the smallest one from Argos and it went up in a day and does the job fine for me. For what it's worth I laid a base of paving slabs laid on a piece of plastic waterproof goundsheeting on a piece of cleared earth and sealed the edge of the base with silicone. If you have problems with leaks from the screws/rivets then try sealing them with a blob of silicone. 

*alandd
Registered User
Re: Steel garage/Garden Sheds*

Thanks Guys


----------



## Merrion (21 Jul 2005)

*Re: >>Garden Sheds*

Kellys Sheds are recommended here and I was just having a quick look at their web site and it looks like they now have sheds on display in Sandyford.
Just thought I would let you know http://www.gardensheds.ie/contact.html


----------



## OhPinchy (23 Jan 2006)

*Best shed for power tools - metal or wooden?*

I need to get a garden shed as we are about to start an extension so I have to move all my tools and gear out to it.
I'm wondering whether a metal or wooden shed would be better for storing power tools in. I've heard of condensation problems with metal sheds but can these be solved by cutting a hole for an air vent?
I can get a 8x6ft rustic shed from Kelly's barna sheds for €385, or pretty much the same thing from Ballyfree Garden Sheds for €365. I've also come across a metal 8x6ft shed for €470 from this crowd.
Any advice on which way to go? I don't mind putting preservative on the wooden shed every year, and will be growing plants on the side of either one to help it blend in a bit - do the metal ones tend to stick out more?


----------



## Dearg Doom (23 Jan 2006)

I wouldn't be inclined to store much valuable equipment in wooden one - at least in my experience there is little or no security in them (they're not made strong enough for security purposes). Given my increasing stock of tools and what not, I've recently bought a metal shed from  - far more secure.


----------



## OhPinchy (23 Jan 2006)

Hi DeargDoom,

Security is a good point, but, as both buildings are only as strong as their weakest point, the door, is there actually that much difference in security (I've no experience with metal sheds)?

Do you have any condensation problem with your metal shed?

That C&C crowd are roughly twice the price of the adamsolutions shed of a similar size - whats the reason for that?


----------



## Dearg Doom (23 Jan 2006)

My new shed door is far more secure - it's got a steel locking mechanism with a lock and key simmilar to a front door lock, whereas my old one had a quite flimsy bolt that was nailed to the door and a receiver nailed to the frame. While I put a lock on it, it wouldn't have taken much effort to remove the bolt/receiver from the door/frame if someone really wanted access.

Haven't had any condensation problems so far. The Adams sheds seem to be flat packed for self assembly - mine was delivered and erected by the supplier  - that's at least part of the difference. Do the Adams sheds come with a floor  (some steel shed suppliers expect you to put in a concrete slab - C&S provide a wooden floor for thier smaller sheds)?


----------



## Sue Ellen (23 Jan 2006)

We have a wooden shed and Yardmaster one and both suffer from either dampness or condensation, I'm not sure which it is. I would not store expensive tools in either. The one that Dearg has seems to be a lot stronger.


----------

